# Htmlunit Test mit Ajax



## Nud3l (30. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

Ich möchte gerne meinen WEB Service mit HTMLUNIT Testen nur bekomme ich Probleme mit AJAX, da die Elemente nicht immer schnell genug angezeigt werden. So das meine Test fehlschlagen. Daher habe ich folgendes Erstellt. 


```
assertTrue("check is not displayed", !HtmlDivision.isDisplayed());
HtmlElement.click();
for (int i = 0; i < 200; i++) {
    if (HtmlDivision.isDisplayed()) {
        System.out.println("true " + i);
        break;
    }
    synchronized (page) {
        Thread.sleep(50);
    }
}
assertTrue("check is Displayed", HtmlDivision.isDisplayed());
```

Gibt es eine elegantere Lösung? oder muss ich jedesmal wenn ich auf ein Element warten muss eine for Schleife einbauen?

PS: weiß nicht ob ich im Richtigen Forum bin kann auch gerne verschoben werden


----------



## diel2001 (30. Mrz 2011)

In Selenium gibt es eine Methode um auf Elemente eine bestimmte Zeit zu warten.
Gibt es sowas nicht auch zufällig in HtmlUnit?


----------



## Nud3l (30. Mrz 2011)

Das Problem ist das ich nur den Styl von "display:none;" auf "" verändere. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss sonst ein ein ganzes Element hinzugefügt werden, aber das passiert ja leider nicht..


----------

